# No email notifications?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If you've been suffering from lack of email notifications then you may now be getting them through. When the forum went down due to a router problem yesterday it may have taken out the email server. This has been restarted now so should be fixed. This has prevented some people from joining as they have not received the confirmation key for the same reason.

The email server has stalled from time to time in the past. If it gets stuck again please let us know as it's not always immediately obvious. You can always see if threads you are subscribed to have received replies by clicking "Vier your posts" at the top right of the forum - the threads will be highlighted.


----------

